# Prochlorperazine ? allergy



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Mazv  

Ive been prescribed Prochlorperazine 3mg buccal tablets by my GP tonight
as for 2 days now Ive kept nothing down, my worry/concern is 
I am allergic to Metoclopramide - these gave me severe muscle spasams, 
are they the same thing just a differnet name ? or is there an ingrediant in there which I am sensative to ?
I cant see muscle spasams as a side effect on the info sheet, so have taken one under my tounge as instructed, tonight
and am hoping it helps without side effects!
any feedback welcome, 

~Dizzi~


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Dizzi 

Sorry you've been poorly last 2 days   Hope it passes soon.

The prochloperazine works in a similar way to metoclopramide to stop the vomiting but isn't exactly the same. The muscle spasm side effect of metoclopramide is a type of movement disorder known as a dystonia (tends to be more common in younger females). You can get this with prochloperazine but it is very rare at the dose you are taking (nothing to do with the tablet ingedients) . Doesn't always follow that if you get it with one then you will with the other   so sorry but only way to find out is to give it a try   I'd say it's highly unlikely though 

Hope you feel better soon hun      
Love n hugs
Maz x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Maz
Will take another one just now and head to bed, seems to be helping 
 it does the trick with only a couple of doses

~Dizzi~


----------

